# Has anyone chartered in Greece?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi - Has anyone chartered a boat in Greece? If so, what company was it?


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

*chartering in Greece*

Yes, chartered from Corfou (the Ionean Sea, west coast of Greece). I believe the company was Kiriacoulis. No problems were encountered


----------



## danielh (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes - I chartered allready 4 times a boat in Greece. Always vie "Ecker Yachting". Really can recommend them.


----------



## doons60 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, 2x. I used GPSC both times. They had an office in Phildelphia so it made it all very easy.... Two of the best vacations I'd ever had...


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Yup, 3 weeks in two years ('03 + '04). Crewed with friends on a Moorings boat out of Athens (Kalamaki) and two separate weeks from a Greek broker/charter firm 1 week out of Kalamaki & 1 out of Kos (one of 5 boats Cats & Monos).
very good Greek firm that does lots of biz with europeans + americans
http://www.egiali-yachting.gr/
Know that reputation has not slipped in recent years


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, I chartered from xxx Island this September. The company was EDITED CAM ...ATTEMPTED LINK. We had no problems at all. Everything was OK.


----------



## svgogodancer (Apr 12, 2006)

*Greek - Turkey Charter*

We just came back from a two week charter/flotilla with Sunsail, through Poseidon Charters - check them out at the poseidoncharters.com site and had a great time. We departed from Turguteis, on the southwest coast of Turkey and spent six days in Greek waters and the rest in Turkish waters. You can check out the Sunsail flotilla site at sunsail.co.uk and search for flotillas.
We'll be doing it again, next year, in Croatia.

Dave McGuire
S/V Go Go Dancer
Irwin Citation 38


----------

